# Local 332 apprenticeship outlook



## Villa30 (Mar 25, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone has a rough idea of when there will be a new class of apprentices for the inside wireman program? As of last month I was ranked 32 on "the list" which gives me hope that I will get called up within the 2 year period that I will be left on that list. How are my chances of getting in sometime soon or just to get in sometime in the next two years? I've heard that there's a lot of work here in the San Jose area and that there will be even more in the coming months. I'd really appreciate any answers to my questions or any additional info on this topic. Thanks.


----------

